

On a distributed microblogging network - ams1
http://taylorheffernan.squarespace.com/journal/2009/8/12/on-a-distributed-microblogging-network.html

======
idlewords
This is beginning to sound like a gradual reinvention of Usenet.

~~~
Anon84
"Those who do not understand Usenet are doomed to reinvent it... poorly."

------
bkudria
Let's do this...without the micro part!

------
mtw
identi.ca / laconica

~~~
carbon8
Possibly the openmicroblogging protocol behind laconia or pubsubhubbub.
Hopefully we can move away from platforms and instead have easy
interoperability for a variety of apps.

------
TweedHeads
Open a wordpress blog. (or any other blog service)

Write short posts (less than 500 chars)

Use your reader of choice (Google Reader is the best)

There you have it, a microblogging network.

PS. use Atom feeds for a better experience.

~~~
TweedHeads
If I was Matt Mullenweg I would be having a meeting right now to implement
Wordpress Lite ASAP.

That, my friends, is the twitter killer. With all the themes, plugins, widgets
and all the ecosystem.

At the same time, Google should be updating their Reader with an Instant
Update feature for selected feeds.

I know Wave will have some of this, but why wait?

~~~
mbrubeck
The P2 theme is Wordpress's best answer to Twitter. It's pretty cool:
<http://ma.tt/2009/05/how-p2-changed-automattic/>

Brad Fitzpatrick (LiveJournal founder) is at Google working on PubSubHubbub,
which is a distributed push system for RSS. The Google Reader team is already
experimenting with it (as a provider currently, not a consumer):
[http://googlereader.blogspot.com/2009/08/pubsubhubbub-
suppor...](http://googlereader.blogspot.com/2009/08/pubsubhubbub-support-for-
reader-shared.html)

~~~
TweedHeads
P2 is the answer. I know beauty when I see it.

~~~
TweedHeads
Now, implement collapse/expand comments and new comment notifiers (red
bubble/white number) and you have a twitter, friendfeed and facebook killer.

